# Low hcg levels and bleeding



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I posted on here the other day after having 3 positive pregnancy  tests for a natural Bfp. I tested positive yest morn at home but later on yesterday evening I had some spotting and when I wiped down there I had pInky discharge. I took myself to the urgent care centre as the epu was closed and they done a urine sample which came back negative albeit I had drank quite a but yest and the urine was so clear and looked diluted . They done bloods and the hcg level was 31 and progestorone was 10. Upon arriving home I started bleeding not heavy just Like my period had started and advised the dr when he phoned me with the above results. He said the levels were low and it looks like I am miscarrying and advised that the prEgnancy doesn't seem viable. He advised that I return to a & e if I heavy bleed or severe pain otherwise just take a test  in a weeks time to see if I am still pregnant? I'm sorry to go on but I just dont know what to think ATM. My last period was te 11 jan so I am probably 5 weeks now I guess depending when the embryo implanted. I just feel a bit lost at the moment I have no family or friends support and don't really know what to expEct. I have been bleeding all day not heavy but like my period has started


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry Hun, it sounds as though they are pretty certain. Have they arranged a scan for you? As they said at a and e, go back if the bleeding becomes heavier or you have pain,

Let me know if we can do anything,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

No the dr spoke to the gynae and they felt I didn't need a scan. Regarding the bleeding it is just like a period it is not really heavy I have no severe pain just period type cramps and I'm taking paracetamol. What is to be expected now because no one tells you anything? Will the bleeding just be like a normal period and how long do you expect to bleed for? Do hcg bloods need to be repeated as I have read ladies with low hcg levels and bleeding have gone on to still be pregnant just trying to stay positive  I guess? Is this a really low level then?


----------

